# Overnight parking for Leeds/Bradford Airport?



## Alshymer (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi 
Could anyone suggest a good place to stop overnight whilst awaiting an early morning flight
into Leeds/Bradford airport?
Thanks in anticipation.
Alshymer


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Oct 8, 2016)

There is the Dyneley arms at Bramhope in the poi not too far away


----------



## Alshymer (Oct 10, 2016)

*Parking near Leeds Bradford airport*

Hi
Thanks for that but after calling the pub, it apparently is no longer possible.
Any other ideas would be welcomed.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 10, 2016)

Nice big car park on Otley Chevin. It's known as Surprise view.
 Google The Royalty Pub, look at the satellite, the car park is across the Road, 200yards NW. No facilities,except rubbish bins.
If you eat at the pub, ask them if you can overnight on their car park.
It's changed owners, a few times. The previous lot were  snotty and didn't last long.
The new owners might just think differently. They might even offer you water and use of the toilets.
A previous owner, 10 years ago, let us hook up, but he retired soon after.
Let us know how you get on


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 10, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> Nice big car park on Otley Chevin. It's known as Surprise view.



Thanks for the information - I've added this to the Wild Camp POIs


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 10, 2016)

My pleasure.


----------



## kenjones (Oct 11, 2016)

You could try Carlton Lane. Large unmetalled lay-by on by-road.
From airport  drive North on A658   Aprox 1/2mile then turn left at Traffic lights, West SP Carlton. In 1/4 mile turn left SP Carlton. Lay by is a few yards on the left.
No facilities or restrictions. In sight of the airport.
Never stayed here as too close to home but looks OK.
Good luck,
Ken


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 11, 2016)

kenjones said:


> You could try Carlton Lane. Large unmetalled lay-by on by-road.
> From airport  drive North on A658   Aprox 1/2mile then turn left at Traffic lights, West SP Otley. In 1/4 mile turn left SP Carlton. Lay by is a few yards on the left.
> No facilities or restrictions. In sight of the airport.
> Never stayed here as too close to home but looks OK.
> ...



Thank you. I've also added this to the Wild Camp POIs


----------



## Alshymer (Oct 13, 2016)

*Parking near Leeds/Bradford Airport*

Hi
Thanks for all your replies. 
In the end I parked by the canal at Rodley at the POI marked.
Good pub -The Railway and very quiet night despite my initially thinking the Road might be noisy, which it wasn't.
Brilliant App.
Thanks.


----------

